# Warning about Evening Primrose Oil!!



## eriberri

I took evening primrose oil for the first time ever this month. I took 1000 mg from af until ovulation. I am pretty sure that it made me not ovulate at all. I have a perfect 28 day cycle usually, and I was taking it to help with my cm. My opks never became positive this month for the first time ever (I kept telling myself that I must have missed the surge, but I knew it was weird). I spotted brown about five days ago and that was it. (I told myself that could have been implantation bleeding, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't.) Now I am one day late with no period symptoms and a negative HPT. I will never take EPO again! Not only did it not help with my cm, if anything it made it worse, and I am pretty sure it completely suppressed ovulation! I am ready to scream!


----------



## nicksi27

Omg thats totally frustrating for you :( i started taking EPO for the first time this month and i see no improvement with cm so im not going to bother again next month (ive bought some preseed instead) and ive had negatives opks up to now im on CD 14. Hope your cycle sorts itself out - or better still, you get your BFP


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive just bought some......lol. Only coz all tablets were on 3 for 2 and have heard people on here mention it so thought it might help. x


----------



## Bump2Baby

I've taken it the cycle I concieved the twins and again this cycle no problems.
I have plenty of CM anyway but it helps with anti inflammatory properties for my endometriosis :)


----------



## eriberri

Ugh hopefully my body figures itself out soon


----------



## LKPone

I think it did the same for me :cry:

A friend of mine has been battling infertility with severe PCOS for over 12 years and mentioned that EPO really helped her. I also took it to improve CM, but didn't see any difference at all. I've stopped taking it now too. Very frustrating because the cycle I was taking it was my first unmedicated cycle after having successful ovulation on Clomid, so I was hoping to see my body work on its own, but now I'm back on Clomid. :nope:


----------



## amjon

Mucinex works great for CM. I've used it for all of my pregnancies.


----------



## MomofBoys

Yep Mucinex or Robitussin should help, however before you blame it on the EPO Its not uncommon for a woman with normal cycles to miss 1 or even 2 months of ovulation a year :)


----------



## eriberri

i did finally get my period a few days late but i am pretty sure i didn't ovulate this month. maybe next month i will have a super ovulation to make up for it lol. when did you start the mucinex and how much did you take?


----------



## TimeTodayNow

eriberri said:


> I took evening primrose oil for the first time ever this month. I took 1000 mg from af until ovulation. I am pretty sure that it made me not ovulate at all. I have a perfect 28 day cycle usually, and I was taking it to help with my cm. My opks never became positive this month for the first time ever (I kept telling myself that I must have missed the surge, but I knew it was weird). I spotted brown about five days ago and that was it. (I told myself that could have been implantation bleeding, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't.) Now I am one day late with no period symptoms and a negative HPT. I will never take EPO again! Not only did it not help with my cm, if anything it made it worse, and I am pretty sure it completely suppressed ovulation! I am ready to scream!

I found that about 4 to 6 gulps of GRAPEFRUIT JUICE each day helped with CERVICAL MUCUS. I used the PLAIN grapefruit juice, not the ruby red.


----------



## eriberri

Ok good to know. Do you think the simply grapefruit brand is good for this?


----------



## Mrs. Kim

I've been TTC for over one year and the 2 months that I tried Mucinex were the two months that I did not ovulate. The month that I tried EPO I did ovulate late but it really did not help my CM. I guess it just depends on the person.


----------



## TimeTodayNow

eriberri said:


> Ok good to know. Do you think the simply grapefruit brand is good for this?

I use the Ocean Spray grapefruit juice, 100% juice. "100% Juice White Grapefruit Juice Blend"

https://www.oceanspray.com/Products/Juices/100-Juice/White-Grapefruit-Juice-Blend.aspx


----------



## eriberri

i went off the evening primrose oil this month and tried the mucinex and grapefruit juice...and I think they helped! I had about three days of ewcm...which I think is a lot for me! hoping and praying that we nailed it!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

eriberri said:


> I took evening primrose oil for the first time ever this month. I took 1000 mg from af until ovulation. I am pretty sure that it made me not ovulate at all. I have a perfect 28 day cycle usually, and I was taking it to help with my cm. My opks never became positive this month for the first time ever (I kept telling myself that I must have missed the surge, but I knew it was weird). I spotted brown about five days ago and that was it. (I told myself that could have been implantation bleeding, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't.) Now I am one day late with no period symptoms and a negative HPT. I will never take EPO again! Not only did it not help with my cm, if anything it made it worse, and I am pretty sure it completely suppressed ovulation! I am ready to scream!

ive just started taking it as af has arrived im in 2 minds what to do now


----------



## xxclairexx

The only downside I found is that it made me ov early by 3 days but any herbal thing or vitamin thing has the same effect on me.I definitely have an increase of CM while taking EPO.

I stop at ovulation and take aspirin the last half of my cycle.


----------

